

Introducing Aurora 9 - maratd
http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/09/introducing-aurora-9/

======
vineet
I was wondering what Aurora is - apparently a release in between a nightly and
a beta: <http://hacks.mozilla.org/2011/04/aurora/>

They really need to call it alpha - or something else so that the users will
not need to do a search to figure out what it means.

~~~
AlecSchueler
I'm sure this comes up in every discussion about Aurora, but it's also a
confusing name because of the pretty much homophonically named Arora browser.

~~~
asadotzler
Not really. I don't think most people have ever heard of Arora. I've been
tracking browsers pretty closely for a dozen years or so and I've never once
run across someone talking about Arora. I did look it up after reading your
comment here and it appears to be a mostly still-born effort.

------
mbrubeck
For some info about new user-facing features in the latest Aurora, see the
Future Releases blog post:

[http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleases/2011/09/30/firefoxaur...](http://blog.mozilla.com/futurereleases/2011/09/30/firefoxaurora9/)

------
petercooper
Aurora 9 introduces the CSS 'font-stretch' property, first suggested back in
1999(!): <https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=3512> \- Notably, only
IE has implemented it so far.

~~~
kenjackson
Finally Mozilla will be a modern browswer.

------
jfb
I don't use it, but I'm glad that there's a competitive marketplace in
browsers again. Here's hoping some of the better ideas are shameless stolen by
Webkit and the Safari team.

